# Killing cane toads



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Whats your views on killing cane toads? I personally think freezing them is ok as its humane, but some people I know will go out on a hunt with a golf club and sledgehammer and beat them to death. Just because theyre pests doesnt mean its okay to torture them and kill them horribly, theyre still a living creature! You wouldnt do that to a frog why do it to a toad? Some kids I know put in a ziploc bag full of salt and leave them to die a hideous death, and enjoy watching. I think these kids will grow up to be tomorrows murderers and psychopaths. What are your views?


----------



## Wookie (Aug 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Whats your views on killing cane toads? I personally think freezing them is ok as its humane, but some people I know will go out on a hunt with a golf club and sledgehammer and beat them to death. Just because theyre pests doesnt mean its okay to torture them and kill them horribly, theyre still a living creature! You wouldnt do that to a frog why do it to a toad? Some kids I know put in a ziploc bag full of salt and leave them to die a hideous death, and enjoy watching. I think these kids will grow up to be tomorrows murderers and psychopaths. What are your views?



I'm definitely guilty of clubbing toads. I don't want a freezer full of toads and their anguish doesn't phase me. Another method I have used is spraying them with a dettol solution. It is probably just as painful freezing toads as clubbing them.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never encounted cane toads, but would definately find a humane way of killing them....even calling in someone else to do it....I hate killing anything.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

grannieannie said:


> I've never encounted cane toads, but would definately find a humane way of killing them....even calling in someone else to do it....I hate killing anything.


Hope you never have to, Cane Toads would wreck havoc in WA


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 16, 2011)

eeew i could never kill them, even though i cant stand them.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there anyway to kill them humanely and quickly? Most people don't like having Toads in the freezer, and even those who do, are they certain they die within a few hours? They could still be alive 24 hours, or even longer.. That'd be more torture then a quick blow to
the head, I just haven't heard of any lab tests or research that has confirmed that itkills them humanely.

Is there anything that confirms the freezer theory?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Well Im pretty sure with the freezer it slows them down and they go into like an instant brumation, then die in their sleep.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 16, 2011)

Everytime someone starts this topic it gets closed.

Personally, I believe they have to be killed but also believe in using the most humane method possible. (Have never encountered them so I haven't researched what that method is. Hope I never have to learn).

Also, from memory the freezer being humane thing is incorrect. Could be wrong.


----------



## eitak (Aug 16, 2011)

MY mother is quite a sight when it comes to killing toads . . She picks them up by the hind legs and throws them (with all the force she can muster) into the cement or road or equally hard surface. She repeats this process until she sees fit. 

While i'm used to this, I have on occasion had friends over who without warning have had to witness this O.O


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well Im pretty sure with the freezer it slows them down and they go into like an instant brumation, then die in their sleep.


 
Brumation is different too hibernation, hibernation is where an animal completely shuts there body down, in a way, kind of like a coma, brumation is like a long sleep I guess, where they will still wake up if disturbed, but are oblivious to the cold air. It just slows their body down..

They may die in their sleep, but how long does it take?
I know a guy that gased his rats, some of them, somehow survived, and were then found alive when taken out of the freezer after 3 weeks after freezing, and that's a mammal that is not built for hibernating or brumating.

So is a club know to the head quicker then a freeze? I believe it well and truly is.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 16, 2011)

'ere we go again....

It won't be long before the cruelty and ethics go out the window and the comment "it's just a toad for god's sake..." begins to rear its ugly head again....

Clubbing does not always kill them... It merely relocates the toxic predator.

In fact, sometimes they can live injured for days... even months... 

For every freezer killer (which is my chosen method) I've been told its painful for the toad... But I disagree completely - and I think their body has slowed down sufficiently before their blood freezes. I do not think it would be pleasant regardless... But a darn sight better than being relocated with a golf club....

What I stand to be amazed by (though this thread is fresh) the amount of people that believe "because it's a pest we can treat it how we like..."

Good luck with your crusade... But I'd still like to see HARD evidence that local species are becoming endangered, rare, or highly threatened by the advancement of the toad.... I'd also like to see how many more mosquitoes survive without toads around (should we wipe them out) and other pests that the toad actually does do some control of...

I don't think they control the pest they're meant to control however, which is the mere irony...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

I think they ARE a pest but I dont think a few people killing a couple here and there will do anything to the population.


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 16, 2011)

last summer ( christmas time) when it rained and rained and rained we had so many baby toads all over our back yard and patio and front yard that my lil one was not allowed to go outside and noone when outside could wear bare feet there were millions in the end we sprayed with detol all the lil ones and any big ones we found as personally i wouldnt stick anything apart from food we eat in the freezer.


----------



## Jen (Aug 16, 2011)

Is anyone else concerned with identification? I'm all for getting rid of cane toads, but how many people in the general public - and even on this forum - could identify a cane toad (at all stages of development) from a native toad or even some native frogs? I know I couldn't. Ok, some are very obvious due to size, but many many natives are probably killed in the zeal to kill toads...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

I was at my friends house when a few marsh frogs hopped into view, he said "hang on, gotta kill some toads", ran over and stomped on them. Luckily he missed (lol) and I stopped him from doing it again, and told him its a frog not a toad. At first he didnt believe me but I got my way in the end - as always


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Top ways to kill a Cane Toad

01: shot gun shot to the head, quick and painless ( watch out for splatter )

02: 1 iron golf club shot, don't hit like tiger woods does though!

03: chuck off harbor bridge and watch get run over by ferri

04: put in hessiOn bag and leave in the hot aussie sun

05: stick in your granma's undies and it will stink to death ( slow and painfull)

06: paint with a toxic paint( quick and funny death)


----------



## Megzz (Aug 16, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> Top ways to kill a Cane Toad
> 
> 01: shot gun shot to the head, quick and painless ( watch out for splatter )
> 
> ...


Idiot.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 16, 2011)

isnt destroying the brain the quickest most humane way to go?

even tho theyre a pest, i think they should be killed as humanely as possible,....

if i were in cane toad territory it would be a sledge hammer to the head, then put in plastic bags in the bin so nothing eats the dead toad,...

cant imagine freezing would be painless,...it sounds like one of the worse ways to die,....


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 16, 2011)

Theres no such thing as a funny death.

And the sledgehammer could be humane but its very violent and Im sure the kids at my school werent doing it to be humane. Plus, they missed a few times so it got each bone broken painfully before it died.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 16, 2011)

they are more than pests, the impact they are having is devastating
and I think we have to do all we can to help our native animals.
so I propose once a week everyone pitch in the night before rubbish pickup and fill a rubbish bag with as many toads as you can and in the bin they go. i think its that important it should become an Australian way of life.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 16, 2011)

> Is anyone else concerned with identification? I'm all for getting rid of cane toads, but how many people in the general public - and even on this forum - could identify a cane toad (at all stages of development) from a native toad or even some native frogs? I know I couldn't. Ok, some are very obvious due to size, but many many natives are probably killed in the zeal to kill toads...



This I absolutely agree on. While I am confident I could identify a toad I have seen many many times people mistaking many various species of frogs with toads at several stages of their life cycle (i.e. upes with baby toads.)

Personally I go with the heel of my boot or a rock to the head, trying to (and usually succeeding) in either severing the spinal chord completely in one blow or crushing the head in to a point brain function is instantly stopped. I don't usually have a freezer accessible to me otherwise I might use that. I then bury toads and place a rock on top to stop carrion eaters eating them and being poisoned. I actually really like Cane Toads in there proper place, I have seen some pictures of them from South America and the metallic purple patches they can develop over there are stunning.


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 16, 2011)

katanas do a good job :lol:


----------



## damian83 (Aug 16, 2011)

arent cane toads the only one to sit upright and puff up at you? i make sure there dead with a tonne of commodore and tread marks on their backs



Jarrod_H said:


> they are more than pests, the impact they are having is devastating
> and I think we have to do all we can to help our native animals.
> so I propose once a week everyone pitch in the night before rubbish pickup and fill a rubbish bag with as many toads as you can and in the bin they go. i think its that important it should become an Australian way of life.




but then they go to the tip and multiply......... you can poison them somehow 1st


----------



## chiko48 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Killing toads*

You can Buy a Product now called Hopstop to Kill toads its humane and safe


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 16, 2011)

when i went to my uncles farm,
he took me outside at night with a torch and golf club,
tapped them a bit then they puffed up then SMACK, best fun ever , when we hit them on the road and they were dead, it was funny to see how much people still swerved to hit them just incase they were alive LOL


----------



## slim6y (Aug 16, 2011)

Jarrod_H said:


> they are more than pests, the impact they are having is devastating
> and I think we have to do all we can to help our native animals.
> so I propose once a week everyone pitch in the night before rubbish pickup and fill a rubbish bag with as many toads as you can and in the bin they go. i think its that important it should become an Australian way of life.



Give me a written paper with evidence that the impact toads is having is devastating. 

Yes, they have an impact... but it's not devastating - and there are plenty of researchers who will back this comment up...

Yes, I might be playing the devil's advocate - but I lived only 3km from the original release site in Gordonvale. Our house was over run with white lipped gtf, common tree frogs, smaller litoria sp, rbbs, taipans, bts, gts.... the list could go on endlessly.. I never once saw a single animal that had been impacted by the toad other than insects (yes, christmas beetles were amongst them).

It is a fact that where the toad has been introduced and lived for some time, adaptations occur amongst the natives and eventually they thrive again. 

Unfortunately some animals succumb initially to the toad invasion - but in almost all cases there's a bounce back in numbers.

Quolls got hit pretty hard... but again, they're bouncing back... 

Toads a re a pest - but they're not devastating...


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 16, 2011)

I've already commented on this too many times on earlier threads.

Use the search function cobber!

And where are the quolls "bouncing back"?

I havent seen a wild one in a decade but in the 90's (pre toad here) they were a standard on any bush trip. 
They used to clean our plates!


----------



## myusername (Aug 16, 2011)

I find the quickest way to kill toads is to slam them into the ground. Putting them in the freezer is impractical. I find that one slam is enough, and it is very quick. Only drawback is that if they splatter it's not very pleasant.


----------



## camspeed (Aug 16, 2011)

Golf clubs work for me. Do you feel bad when you kill a mosquito? Same thing


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 16, 2011)

i agree that toads are treated quite bad. Its not there fault that they were introduced here, it was us. In Taren Point near Toyota (next to Shark Park) there are lots (not pointing fingers!) ive been out there on council walks and they tell us to put them in heshion (sp.?) bags an they put them in a fridge of temp 4degrees for a couple of hours, then freeze them.

i agree that toads are treated quite bad. Its not there fault that they were introduced here, it was us. In Taren Point near Toyota (next to Shark Park) there are lots (not pointing fingers!) ive been out there on council walks and they tell us to put them in heshion (sp.?) bags an they put them in a fridge of temp 4degrees for a couple of hours, then freeze them. They say it doesnt hurt the toads, but i dont know. Personally, i dont think that i could be able to kill them, if i did it would be the freezer.


----------



## guzzo (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a .177 air rifle ......esp for cane toads and escapee rats......hit em and forget em!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> isnt destroying the brain the quickest most humane way to go?
> 
> even tho theyre a pest, i think they should be killed as humanely as possible,....
> 
> ...



My missus grabs a shovel

first hit flat side (humanitarian stun process)
second hit chops it in half.
Both halves in the campfire.
Job done


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 16, 2011)

I kill toads all the time. I hit them over the head with something big, very hard to try and destroy the brain as quickly as possible. Toads are a big pest and devastating to our wildlife but after all they were bought here by us so I think it's only fair that we kill them quickly and humanely



SteveNT said:


> My missus grabs a shovel
> 
> first hit flat side (humanitarian stun process)
> second hit chops it in half.
> ...



I like the sophistacated, multi-step approach haha


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Give me a written paper with evidence that the impact toads is having is devastating.
> 
> Yes, they have an impact... but it's not devastating - and there are plenty of researchers who will back this comment up...
> 
> ...





what ever dude your opinion, any loss of our native animals all because of a introduced species is devastating to me.
there are heaps of Doco's about the cane toad's impact and once again seems pretty bad to me.
Kakadu National Park has even put up large scale wireless sensor
network to monitor the toads.
They have little if any predators
in Australia to control their population and have therefore
multiplied in densities ten times of those found in native
habitats. A study conducted in 1990 by the Commonwealth
Scientic and Industrial Research Organization
showed that these toads are highly toxic to many possible
potential predators, and also could have a negative impact
on other native frog species. Kakadu is rich habitat for the
cane toads with ample water resources and abundant food
supply.

but whatever dude your opinion


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 16, 2011)

Jarrod_H said:


> what ever dude your opinion, any loss of our native animals all because of a introduced species is devastating to me.
> there are heaps of Doco's about the cane toad's impact and once again seems pretty bad to me.
> Kakadu National Park has even put up large scale wireless sensor
> network to monitor the toads.
> ...




........what?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 16, 2011)

Ned_fisch said:


> I know a guy that gased his rats, some of them, somehow survived, and were then found alive when taken out of the freezer after 3 weeks after freezing, and that's a mammal that is not built for hibernating or brumating.



Woah... I'm betting the rats were in bad shape and had to be put down? I'd let it live after it survived that ordeal, that is CRAZY.

Regarding the toads, I think putting a body part in a freezing cold ice bucket gets painful after a while, I sure wouldn't like to be whacked in a freezer to die. I wouldn't like being whacked in the head either, haha.

I used to kill them when I was younger, some of them survived after going through a lot. I regret it now, and wouldn't do it again.

I don't see the point in killing toads, it's not going to make a difference.


----------



## guzzo (Aug 16, 2011)

One good soloution for Toads is Roads....I'd like a dollar for every one that gets run over each night!!!!!


----------



## Wookie (Aug 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Good luck with your crusade... But I'd still like to see HARD evidence that local species are becoming endangered, rare, or highly threatened by the advancement of the toad....



The red bellied blacks have been hit pretty hard back home. Some say it is from mass die-off after eating cane-toads


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Time to put the cat amongst the pigeons…

I understand that you think you are doing a good deed by killing cane toads. The unfortunate reality is, if you are doing so in an area where they are established and widespread, you are wasting your time. Removal is only effective for small infestations that can be controlled and the odd toad found outside its known range. For every toad you remove there will still be hundred or a thousand or whatever still surviving in that area. They are particularly mobile for an amphibian (which is why they have managed to spread so far) and others will move in to take their place. 

To illustrate the point a little more clearly. When toads first invade an area, the average size of the adults is huge – up to 15 cm SVL. Once the population has been there for several years, the average size of adults reduces considerably 8 – 10 cm SVL. What happens is quite simply that the population reaches saturation point for the resources available to it. It is the reduced availability of resources due to increased competition between toads that results in the reduction in average adult size.

Those that do need (or just want) to dispatch toads to start life again as something green and leafy, there are a number of humane methods. Destruction of the brain box, behind eye on the head, can be accomplish by either a sharp, massive blow to that region with an object of substantial mass or momentum. This can also be accomplished by swinging the toad, dorsal surface first, such that there is a sharp, massive blow to the back of the neck and then head. This does require a certain amount of skill but is not difficult to master.

Do not put toads directly into the freezer as this is not humane. As was pointed out by RedEyeGirl they should go into the fridge first (i.e. about 4oC) for a couple of hours first. This is to ensure that their entire bodies are reduced to 4oC, which will dramatically slow their metabolism and reduce their abilities to process sensory information. All animal cells contain water. If there is zero water, they are dead. When placed in the freezer, ice crystals form within the cells, puncturing and rupturing cell membranes. If you put the toad straight into the freezer, what happens is the outside freezes while the inner core is still functional and able to receive and process the sensory information. The simple way to describe it is extremely painful.

There are still those who are concerned by the fridge first method. They advocate the use of benzocaine, which is the anaesthetic found in dental gels for toothache – available from a Chemist. Smear it along the backbone area of the toad and this will render it guaranteed pain free. So it can go to meet its maker with a smile on its dial.

Shooting, golf clubs, vehicles (boom squish), spades (bang slash) are all effective and pain free if properly directed.

The rat that crawled out of the freezer after 3 weeks either didn’t crawl out of the freezer. If it did, you would not be here. You’ld be a pile of rodent droppings by now! 

Hibernation – internal control of the metabolism and body temperature where these are voluntarily reduced by internal mechanisms as a result of seasonal changes in temperature and / or photoperiod and / food availability. Hibernating animals do not respond to short term variations in these factors. By the way, nothing is actually “turned off” - it just ticks over more slowly.
Brumation – The slowing down in metabolism due to extended external reductions in temperature, usually in conjunction with altering photoperiods, with a corresponding change in behaviour to allow for this. Brumating animals can and will respond to short term variations in temperature, such coming out to bask on a particularly warm winter’s day.

Need to exclude cane toads from your yard. They cannot climb. A 30 cm vertical barrier will do the trick. Shadecloth, flywire, fibro, galvanised sheeting, overlapping wooden palings etc.

There are NO toads native to Australia. We call some of our warty little terrestrial frogs “toadlets” but that is just a hangover from our predominately European beginnings.

Whether or not native animal populations are showing increased resistance or behavioural changes that are allowing them to coexist with cane toads could take up a thread on its own. I don’t intend to comment this time around.

Not killing toads or encouraging others to not kill toads might actually have a positive effect in saving those native species that the inexperienced individuals mis-identify.

Sorry about the length. I think I covered all the errors and grey areas. Hope it helps clear up a few things.

Blue


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 16, 2011)

Fair dinkum 

I cant believe these mexican clowns telling me it's A not happening B they'll get over it, and C be gentle with this introduced toxin that has made such a negative impacy on landscapes I have been walking in since 75.

We need to kill them. They were never going to get to Brisbane (too cold) never going to cross the Gulf ( too dry) etc,etc,etc

They are an evolutionary powerhouse and the damage will just continue from the point zero of Gordonvale. People there think that things have returned to normal but it is a NEW normal and a thinner and emptier one.


----------



## saximus (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never seen a toad in person before so excuse the silly questions but if they are poisonous how are you people able to pick them up to do all these nasty things to them? Do you have to wash your hands really well afterwards or is the secretion only poisonous if ingested? Or is it just easy to avoid touching the part that secretes the poison?


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 16, 2011)

The poison is in glands that are concentrated over the shoulders but also in lesser strength over the back.

Crows and intermediate herons have worked out that you can flip them over and eat them through the guts, 

Nice to see the adaptations happening but here the damage is done. Next the Kimberly then the Pilbara.

When Canberra suffers a species loss the the Army, Navy and Airforce will be mobilised but TOO BLURRY LATE!


----------



## K3nny (Aug 17, 2011)

dissected these in physio class last semester 'in the name of science' 
thing was we were never to cut through the head region, something about preserving an animals dignity
sooo, in short, cut off a large blood vessel and killed the poor thing (all this under anesthesia), and done

question tho, wouldn't blunt force trauma on the head kill them rather quickly if not instantly? Is it not recommended cz theres sometimes not enough force exerted which means it dies rather slowly or is it something else?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> ….We need to kill them. They were never going to get to Brisbane (too cold) never going to cross the Gulf ( too dry) etc,etc,etc
> 
> They are an evolutionary powerhouse and the damage will just continue from the point zero of Gordonvale. People there think that things have returned to normal but it is a NEW normal and a thinner and emptier one.


 
I very much sympathise with what you are saying. The toads do need to be stopped somehow, if at all possible. The point I was making earlier is that one off removal of a 50 toads here or a hundred toads there, from areas where they are already established, is not going to change anything in the long run. Toadbusters are doing their best to try and hold the invasion front and they have had some measure of success in doing so. They are removing around 50,000 toads a year from half a dozen invasion corridors.

The available evidence indicates that populations of native vertebrates do come back, in varying degrees, in areas where the toads have long been established. Unfortunately there were no population studies done before the toads were introduced so there is no data that can be utilised as a basis to determine an accurate degree of “bouncing back”. 

It is anything but a simple matter to do a population survey on a range of different animals over massive distances and taking into normal annual variation in numbers with seasonal changes, variation in numbers with a change in the geography, and variation due to variation in climatic patterns and parameters from one year to the next. Think of the amount of water dropped in Queensland this year, the effects that could have and how long they could last. The there is the sampling method, which needs to appropriate for each separate species and may require development and trialling first, which takes time, effort and money. There are now monitoring methods in place for a select number of species to try to accurately determine the actual impact toads have. From Dr. David Pearson’s studies (DEC WA) so far, _Varanus panoptes_ populations are significantly reduced and so is _Pseudechis australis_. We haven’t a clue on the effects on invertebrates. What can be said, at this point in time, is that no vertebrate animal has become extinct or is in imminent danger of extinction as a result of the cane toad. But that is no reason for complacency.


Blue



K3nny said:


> question tho, wouldn't blunt force trauma on the head kill them rather quickly if not instantly? Is it not recommended cz theres sometimes not enough force exerted which means it dies rather slowly or is it something else?


 Yes, blunt force trauma will kill them instantly, if done properly. I don’t why it is not recommended but I will hazard a guess… The toads are very robust and you need to totally destroy the brain box and contents to kill them. So hitting a golf shot with them would do the trick if the head were hit like a golf ball. However, trying to club one to death on soft, wet ground is not likely to meet with immediate success. The other factor is probably the toxin. Your blunt force trauma is very likely to contact the parotid glands, and in the process, you end up with toxin being sprayed around or onto things. That would be my guess.

Blue


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> I've already commented on this too many times on earlier threads.
> 
> Use the search function cobber!
> 
> ...



It has been suggested that where the toads had established for 30 years or more - natives 'bounced back'.



Jarrod_H said:


> but whatever dude your opinion



Not my opinion, but that of R Shrine... And many other notable researchers - my opinion hasn't even been suggested here yet!

I strongly suggest (here's my opinion now) you all do some research... Start here: Fogg Dam

And one more - from our very own Colin...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/best-way-kill-toad-143369/page/5#post1778541

Read it carefully - in fact, go through that whole thread...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with blue, they spread very quickly very easily. When they were first introduced, I think less than 100 were introduced and look how much theyve spread since then. So unless hundreds are killed every night without giving up, theres no chance youll get rid of them. A lot of people here (richoman) just kill them for fun, not because they care about the impact theyre having. 
And saximus, the poison is only bad if ingested, but even then itll take a lot to kill a human. Though I hear toad poison is included as a class A drug.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> A lot of people here (richoman) just kill them for fun, not because they care about the impact theyre having.



LOL, funny alex 
i wish i could kill them for fun, none her in melbourne :/


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 17, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> LOL, funny alex
> i wish i could kill them for fun, none her in melbourne :/


So you want one of Australias worst pests to spread to Melbourne just so you can have the fun of killing them? Sounds like your not one for reducing the population...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Megzz said:


> Idiot.



it just like killing a feral cat or rabbit or fox, this time it's a herp, BUT it is still a pest



guzzo said:


> I have a .177 air rifle ......esp for cane toads and escapee rats......hit em and forget em!



thats the way guzzo....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2011)

completely pointless, unless on a species level


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

Just read through previous posts - killing them is not eh issue - it's how they're killed that is!

Would you get a golf club to a reticulated python?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Just read through previous posts - killing them is not eh issue - it's how they're killed that is!
> 
> Would you get a golf club to a reticulated python?


Certainly, as long as it was a male, filled in his divots, and followed the dress code.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Certainly, as long as it was a male, filled in his divots, and followed the dress code.



What about a burmese python? Would that be different?

Here's how brown tree snakes are killed in Guam:

Drug-filled Mice Airdropped Over Guam to Kill Snakes


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2011)

Yer average Burm is more of a bowler


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Yer average Burm is more of a bowler



I hear ya... Very true! Would they wear a hat with a feather boa?

Oh, back to reality.. Let's drop drug filled cane beetles... That'll see our stoner toads getting wasted!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

it has been noted that in NT dogs have been seen licking the backs of cane toads to get high on the poison which is why they could be considered a class a drug !!! 

killling cane toads is enviromentally friendly but even better it helps metally sick people such as myself have a bit of disturbed fun !! while killing any animal for fun is not good i have a pre disposition from the cave man days of killing ? call it sick ! call it what u want ! but if i see a cane toad death is coming for it !!! while this trait is also high in serial killers death and mutilation of animals i only feel the need to kill feral animals pigs, canes toads, cats , migrants , ( joke only ) most of us would feel no objection to killing cane toads to save other spicies effected by the toads destruction.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 17, 2011)

Is running over them with a lawnmower acceptable?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Is running over them with a lawnmower acceptable?



thats sick !! you could be a SK one day !! ROFL


----------



## Wally (Aug 17, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Oh, back to reality.. Let's drop drug filled cane beetles... That'll see our stoner toads getting wasted!



I'd then anticipate hoards of awkwardly dressed individuals gazing at the sky rhythmically following planes around crying out ' here comes the mother load '.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

Kman - you're totally ok with the killing... but it's the how you kill it that counts...

Are you setting up Jigsaw style murders for the toads?

In reality - the killing is ok... It doesn't do much for the environment (unless you mulch them and use them as a soil conditioner) but it keeps you off the streets - which to me sounds far more beneficial to the locals. 

Be swift, with the least amount of terror.

I'm all for drug laced beetles though...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 17, 2011)

> I'm all for drug laced beetles though...



Cause only toads eat beetles yeah? 



While the long term effect of kill a toad, or two hundred toads may not be much I like to think that it is better than just leaving the toad to live. Every toad counts.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 17, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Cause only toads eat beetles yeah?



Oh no... Sarcasm is becoming lost on the net (even more than I first believed)....

Drugged up beetles would be mostly for human consumption... and stoner toads... I was merely pointing out the way Guam deals with its reptile pests!!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2011)

think it was meant Beetle in cheek


----------



## cwtiger (Aug 17, 2011)

There is no real quick and human way to kill a toad or any animal in that matter without having access to the green dream. But if you put holes in a ice-cream container and the lid place the toad or toads in this then place that in the fridge for a couple of hours this puts the said toad/toads to sleep then you take said container and place that in the freezer. If you put the cane toad or another animals in the freezer they get icicle build up on their lungs and die a slow painful death. Yes cane toads and some other animals like field mice/water rats are pests in places but are they worth getting an animal cruelty charge over. Clubbing, detol, bangers, car tyres have been ways of quick kills we feel for many years I am sure many people are guilty of doing at least one of these things to cane toads at some stage of their lives but I don't see that it would turn them into murders etc.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 17, 2011)

The Devil is watching...

gone now


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> So you want one of Australias worst pests to spread to Melbourne just so you can have the fun of killing them? Sounds like your not one for reducing the population...



shut up -.-
yes i want to reduce there numbers


----------



## Colin (Aug 17, 2011)

even though cane toads are pests and a danger to our wildlife they should be dispatched by the most humane and quickest method possible.. being sadistic and cruel is just not needed or appropriate..


----------

